# NEW PRS SE Torero!!! EMG and Floyd Rose!!



## Riffer (Aug 5, 2009)

PRS is coming out with a new SE model called the SE Torero. It sounds pretty badass from what I can read. Heres a link to the info about teh guitar but theres no picture yet. PRS SE TORERO MODEL WITH GIGBAG - Elderly Instruments


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 5, 2009)

Damnit no pictures! I'm interested in this model.


----------



## Scali (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## tian (Aug 5, 2009)

Ah, so this is what they were grumbling about the other day on BaM. Didn't know it was going to be an SE.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 5, 2009)

The specs look decent


----------



## Riffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah the specs are right up my alley. I love the no inlays with an ebony board look. And the neck thru and shaved heel add to my approval of this guitar already.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 5, 2009)

Meh. Pretty much the same specs as a Schecter (it's even Black Cherry ) but more expensive.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 5, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Meh. Pretty much the same specs as a Schecter (it's even Black Cherry ) but more expensive.


 I dont know. I hate Schecter necks. They are like baseball bats.


----------



## dewy (Aug 5, 2009)

Riffer said:


> I dont know. I hate Schecter necks. They are like baseball bats.


Not all of them 

do want pics, its not on the PRS site either


----------



## Apophis (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting, I would like to see it also


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 5, 2009)

If I were a mod or the admin I'd force people to have "no pics included". in the subject heading. 

Sounds like PRS are heading for the straight up metal market though, finally. I might even be interested.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 5, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


>


 I understand that, but there arent any pics of it out yet. Just thoguht I'd let everyone know about it and see what people think. I totally love the idea of a PRS guitar that is marketed towards the metal guys like myself. Its going to take alot to compete with Ibanez, Jackson, and ESP but this is a hell of a start.


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2009)

ah, one for you FR folks I see...


----------



## The Echthros (Aug 5, 2009)

I think this has to do with the Nick Catanese(sp?) collaberation. his signature is supposed to be a double cut with a floyd rose...no other details as of yet though. could be cool but all the SEs I've personally had my hands on have been kinda "meh."

here's a link to a vid where he talks about it briefly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DorlfpBLCmE


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 5, 2009)

i'll stick to schecter and agile.
for 900 bucks, i'm not getting a flat top guitar~


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2009)

why not? a $3K suhr has a flat top


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 6, 2009)

I know one of the guitarists from Story of the Year has a neon green PRS with EMGs and a Floyd. 

...can't find a pic of it though....


----------



## Shannon (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting. If the terero is anything as nice as my se allender, it'll be one fine axe.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe i'm the only person, but I feel that the bird inlays are part of what make a PRS a PRS. Though I love these specs.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 6, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I know one of the guitarists from Story of the Year has a neon green PRS with EMGs and a Floyd.
> 
> ...can't find a pic of it though....



He doesn't anymore. It was broken in half due to some wild stange antics.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 6, 2009)

another se with an ebony board  I don't care what prs thinks it does to the tone, I want an american prs with a goddamn ebony board. 

this will be cool though


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## JohnIce (Oct 16, 2009)

GazPots said:


> He doesn't anymore. It was broken in half due to some wild stange antics.


 
Not surprising. I saw him with that guitar on ToC (wasn't there for them, but they were pretty good, much more raw sounding live than in the studio), and he flung that guitar around as if it was a Bullet strat. I was terrified most of the show. Then went home to cuddle with my Custom 22


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 16, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


>




WTF?? MOAR PICS?? Is Prs releasing a Strat style guitar?


----------



## Isan (Oct 16, 2009)

?!?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 16, 2009)

That looks like Rosewood, and we need more pics


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 16, 2009)

900 is a bit steep for a dang se. for that price you can get a used USA prs that blows away an se. (i know se's are nice guitars, but that pricepoint is too high)


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 17, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> That looks like Rosewood, and we need more pics



I think the emphasis was on the EMGs.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 17, 2009)

These are the prototypes that we got on Thursday. It will have an ebony board on the real ones that we ship to stores. You should see the neck joint! It's fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Isan (Oct 17, 2009)

more Pics !!!


----------



## Riffer (Oct 17, 2009)

Thats all the pics we have right now. And as much as I'd like to just blast this thread with pics of the Torero, I'm not gonna just throw up some pics without PRS' permission and have the possibility of getting fired in my hands. We will have pics up on the website soon enough. Be patient, trust me it looks great!!!


----------



## Desi (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds great! I can't wait to see how these turn out. I'm not much of an EMG person, but I can always replace them with Blackouts. Original Floyd, and a blank ebony fretboard...sounds like something to consider since I'm currently in the market for a new guitar.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 18, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> 900 is a bit steep for a dang se. for that price you can get a used USA prs that blows away an se. (i know se's are nice guitars, but that pricepoint is too high)



Tell me how to find this 900 dollar used usa prs plz


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 19, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> Tell me how to find this 900 dollar used usa prs plz


 +1.id like to know as well....


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> Tell me how to find this 900 dollar used usa prs plz





JaxoBuzzo said:


> +1.id like to know as well....



I've seen a few CE's selling at the pricepoint lately... just have to keep your eyes on eBay.  If I had the cash I'd snag a few too as a) they're not making the CE line anymore (unless they change their minds and do a re-issue later) and b) like I stated above due to the economy and no one buying anything lately you can snag some killer deals on them right now! 



I'm interested in seeing a Torero model in person but @ $999 I highly doubt I'd grab one new!  Seems pretty pricey considering the jump between that and all the standard SEs when the only difference is EMGs and a Floyd.  Hell, the Mushok has a lot of the "nicer" specs like an ebony fretboard with binding and a cooler finish (IMO) but only costs $619 new. I'd prefer if they left this guitar with the cheap SE stock pickups and kept the OFR so I could spend that extra money on the pickups of my choice instead of having to scrap the EMGs.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> Tell me how to find this 900 dollar used usa prs plz



Just looked on TGP - First page of the emporium '91 CE24 with a maple board for $850! 

The Gear Page

See? They are out there!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 19, 2009)

haha you're are correct sir!


----------



## Riffer (Oct 19, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm interested in seeing a Torero model in person but @ $999 I highly doubt I'd grab one new!  Seems pretty pricey considering the jump between that and all the standard SEs when the only difference is EMGs and a Floyd.  Hell, the Mushok has a lot of the "nicer" specs like an ebony fretboard with binding and a cooler finish (IMO) but only costs $619 new. I'd prefer if they left this guitar with the cheap SE stock pickups and kept the OFR so I could spend that extra money on the pickups of my choice instead of having to scrap the EMGs.


The Torero is going to have an ebony fretboard and a bound neck, headstock, and body. It also has a neck through desgin and has jumbo frets and an arm carve. All things that the Mushok doesnt have.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 19, 2009)

Riffer said:


> The Torero is going to have an *ebony fretboard* and a *bound neck*, *headstock*, and *body*. It also has a neck through desgin and has jumbo frets and an arm carve. All things that the Mushok doesnt have.



The Mushok has almost all of those features, actually (and @ $619 to boot!).












In fact, taken straight from the PRS Site for his sig model:



> Mike Mushok, of the multi-platinum selling band Staind, joins the PRS family with this signature model SE. The SE Mike Mushok Model is the first production-model baritone guitar for us. Designed to Mikes specs this guitar features a solid mahogany body and neck, an *ebony fretboard* and a 27.7" scale length. The Silverburst finish is offset by the *white binding around the body and neck* and the clean look of the blank ebony fretboard.
> Visit Mike Mushok on the web:
> STAIND
> MySpace



I think it might have jumbo frets too, I can't remember offhand and they don't specify in the specs. How long have you worked for PRS again....?    Again, other than it having a neckthru design and an arm carve (which other SE models have) I still can't justify a $1K pricetag for an SE.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 19, 2009)

Riffer said:


> The Torero is going to have an ebony fretboard and a bound neck, headstock, and body. It also has a neck through desgin and has jumbo frets and an arm carve. All things that the Mushok doesnt have.



Way to know the spec sheets for the guitars from the company you work for 

I'm with Matt on this one, $1000 for an SE is insane


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 19, 2009)

Why? Schecter charges almost that much for guitars with similar specs.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 19, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> The Mushok has almost all of those features, actually (and @ $619 to boot!).
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might have jumbo frets too, I can't remember offhand and they don't specify in the specs. How long have you worked for PRS again....?    Again, other than it having a neckthru design and an arm carve (which other SE models have) I still can't justify a $1K pricetag for an SE.


When I said that the Torero has things that the Mushok doesnt, I meant arm carve, jumbo frets and neck through (also OFR, EMGs, wide/thin neck). Of course I know that the Mushok has a bound neck, headstock, and body, thats not what I meant. The Mushok does not have jumbo frets by the way. And there arent any current SE models that have an arm carve. You might say that the singleuts do, but those are slight bevels around the entire body. And the SE One has a carve on the body but its hardly the same as an actual arm carve. We dont offer any double-cutaway with and arm carve. I can respect your reasoning for not wanting to spend money on that guitar. But the Mushok is a totally different guitar for different needs.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 19, 2009)

Riffer said:


> When I said that the Torero has things that the Mushok doesnt, I meant arm carve, jumbo frets and neck through (also OFR, EMGs, wide/thin neck). Of course I know that the Mushok has a bound neck, headstock, and body, thats not what I meant. The Mushok does not have jumbo frets by the way. And there arent any current SE models that have an arm carve. You might say that the singleuts do, but those are slight bevels around the entire body. And the SE One has a carve on the body but its hardly the same as an actual arm carve. We dont offer any double-cutaway with and arm carve. I can repsect your reasoning for not wanting to spend money on that guitar. But the Mushok is a totally different guitar for different needs.


Too late Jack! You've already got pwnt! 


Seriously though, sounds like a nasty guitar.(in a good way)


----------



## Riffer (Oct 19, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Too late Jack! You've already got pwnt!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, sounds like a nasty guitar.(in a good way)


It is fucking awesome. I played the prototypes and they are both really easy to play. Everything is great about them in my eyes. Just because some people complain about the price doesnt mean they are bad guitars by any means. The quality on these guitars are amazing. $1000 is not a bad price when you actually look at. There is alot of range in the SE line. Just because it says SE doesnt mean it has to be down near $500. People want it their way and dont like it when its not. People either dont want EMGs, or a Floyd, or they want bird inlays, its always something, Cant please everyone I guess.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 20, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Just because some people complain about the price doesnt mean they are bad guitars by any means. The quality on these guitars are amazing. $1000 is not a bad price when you actually look at. There is alot of range in the SE line. Just because it says SE doesnt mean it has to be down near $500.



I never said I though the SE line is comprised of bad guitars (I've owned 4, still have a modded EG SE), but based on these specs I don't see how it should be THAT much more expensive than the rest of the SE line. At $1K you're getting much closer to the Mira range which I think is priced reasonably considering it's made in the same factory as the rest of the USA PRS line, not in a factory in Korea with cheap labor (some skilled, some unskilled IMO). If they were making these on the same line as the Mira then maybe I could understand the pricing but since they aren't, I think they are overpriced, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 20, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> I never said I though the SE line is comprised of bad guitars (I've owned 4, still have a modded EG SE), but based on these specs I don't see how it should be THAT much more expensive than the rest of the SE line. At $1K you're getting much closer to the Mira range which I think is priced reasonably considering it's made in the same factory as the rest of the USA PRS line, not in a factory in Korea with cheap labor (some skilled, some unskilled IMO). If they were making these on the same line as the Mira then maybe I could understand the pricing but since they aren't, I think they are overpriced, that's all I'm saying.


 If we made these guitars in the US they would not be close to $1000. They would be at least twice as much.


----------



## darren (Oct 20, 2009)

There are a lot of high-end Korean guitars that are commanding $1000+ prices. The build quality i've seen on the SE guitars is among the best i've seen on any imported guitar, and i think they're a bargain at the prices they're asking.


----------



## C-PIG (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree i have played a few SE models and all have played awesome right out of the box


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 20, 2009)

darren said:


> There are a lot of high-end Korean guitars that are commanding $1000+ prices. The build quality i've seen on the SE guitars is among the best i've seen on any imported guitar, and i think they're a bargain at the prices they're asking.



For example, the Loomis. Crazy popular around here, and made in Korea.


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 24, 2009)

this is not the torero , but will it be something like this?


----------



## dewy (Oct 24, 2009)

_velkan said:


> this is not the torero , but will it be something like this?



fuckwin


----------



## Riffer (Oct 24, 2009)

_velkan said:


> this is not the torero , but will it be something like this?


 Yes but it has a blade switch, no inlays, and the top doesnt have the deep carve that one has. It has a flat top with an arm carve. But it is similar to that one. Its a doublecut and it will come in Black Cherry and Gray Black


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2009)

_velkan said:


> this is not the torero , but will it be something like this?



In other words, no.  You'll end up with something that looks more like this:






... but with an arm carve, 24 frets, OFR, bound ebony fretboard and EMGs. Nothing like the one you posted Velkan, that's a Private Stock which is in a whole different league than the SE line!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 24, 2009)

HighGain, why are you continually downing this? Do you have some vendetta against the SEs or something, or are you just trying to be contrary? One, you can't judge QUALITY from a picture alone, and two, the Private Stock he posted actually has more in common with the Torero's specs than what you posted. 

It's basically the PS with a flat top, no inlays, and a blade switch, as opposed to your example of that SE with different pickups, controls, bridge, fretboard wood, inlays, and carving. Or... an entirely different guitar


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm not, nothing against the SE, just making sure the info out there is correct.  The Torrero and that Private Stock have nothing in common other than they both have an OFR. The guy asked if they were going to be the same, I just pointed out that they were not.  Again, as I've already stated, I currently HAVE an SE in my stable (it's not a bad guitar for the price, but then again I got it for $300) and I've had a bunch in the past so I'd say I have a pretty accurate idea of what I'd be getting with the Torrero. I have played several Private Stock guitars that friends of mine own and there is NO WAY an SE can touch that, absolutely absurd to think otherwise. 



HammerAndSickle said:


> It's basically the PS with a flat top, no inlays, and a blade switch, as opposed to your example of that SE with different pickups, controls, bridge, fretboard wood, inlays, and carving. Or... an entirely different guitar



Look at that, you did the exact same thing I did, you must have a personal vendetta against the SE line! ZOMG!!!!!


----------



## stuz719 (Oct 24, 2009)

_velkan said:


>



PRS Custom 24 with FR and EMGs?

Just doesn't work for me, I'm afraid. Like putting wellies on with a Hugo Boss suit.



The Torero sounds interesting, though.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 24, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> HighGain, why are you continually downing this? Do you have some vendetta against the SEs or something, or are you just trying to be contrary? One, you can't judge QUALITY from a picture alone, and two, the Private Stock he posted actually has more in common with the Torero's specs than what you posted.
> 
> It's basically the PS with a flat top, no inlays, and a blade switch, as opposed to your example of that SE with different pickups, controls, bridge, fretboard wood, inlays, and carving. Or... an entirely different guitar



Actually putting it that way NEITHER of the guitars posted is like the Turrero... however the body shape is going to be more like the SE than the carved top private stock


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2009)

If PRS are comfortable enough to break tradition and make a model with a floyd and EMGs, thats one step closer to them breaking down and doing a 7 IMO


----------



## Riffer (Oct 24, 2009)

They guy who asked if it was "like" the private stock was asking just that. If it is "like" it, not if its exactly it. The Torero does look "like" that Private Stock but it will not be up to that high standard that the PS are held to. That PS guitar he posted has a OFR, EMGs, a flame top, and is a doublecut guitar. All those things are the same as the Torero. So to say that its a totally different guitar is not true. He was asking if its simpliy "like" the PS guitar pictured.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2009)

Riffer said:


> They guy who asked if it was "like" the private stock was asking just that. If it is "like" it, not if its exactly it. The Torero does look "like" that Private Stock but it will not be up to that high standard that the PS are held to. That PS guitar he posted has a OFR, EMGs, a flame top, and is a doublecut guitar. All those things are the same as the Torero. So to say that its a totally different guitar is not true. He was asking if its simpliy "like" the PS guitar pictured.



FFS dude let it go!  That's like saying a Schecter or a Fender must be the same since they're both doublecut guitars and some models have OFRs! I pointed him to something that was more similar to what he could expect the guitar to look like since PRS hasn't issued official pictures yet. Leave it at that, you're reading WAY too deep into this...


----------



## Riffer (Oct 24, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> FFS dude let it go!  That's like saying a Schecter or a Fender must be the same since they're both doublecut guitars and some models have OFRs! I pointed him to something that was more similar to what he could expect the guitar to look like since PRS hasn't issued official pictures yet. Leave it at that, you're reading WAY too deep into this...


 You're the one that read too deep into what he was even asking. He asked if it was like the PS guitar he posted and you basically said that its an entirly different guitar. Im sure he knows that the SE line and the PS line arent the same. And I actually know what the Torero looks like, I played it! It does look like the PS guitar in the photo and it also has qualities of the SE Custom 24 picture you posted. Jesus Christ you always have something to say to somebody. You must know everything right?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay guys back on topic eh  Its a PRS with floyd and EMG and thats that.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 24, 2009)

For clarity, my point was that the PS has a lot MORE in common, specs wise, with the proposed Torero than the SE you posted. Obviously neither is exactly the same, but its closer to the specs of the PS


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 25, 2009)

Highgain510, i know the SE line... i just asked if would it be something like that (because of the emgs, OFR, ebony board, overall look), not exactly like that  and i forgot to point out my question to the guy who took those teaser pics hehehe i know that a SE double cut has a flat top, yadda yadda... trust me =P

cheers


----------



## james (Oct 31, 2009)

JaxoBuzzo said:


>



Like Riffer said, we just had prototypes, but I'll try to post them here when we get the final production run in. The buzz around the factory was pretty big and everyone wanted to play one. They're pretty cool, imo! 

If you're on facebook, we have a fan page that gets updated when new stuff is put on the website...you can add us there if you want (twitter too)


----------



## lp_dude_2 (Nov 1, 2009)

EMG's, a blade switch, a floyd, and a 25.5" scale? and its a PRS? dude ive got to play this guitar! anyone know when its coming out?


----------



## james (Nov 2, 2009)

lp_dude_2 said:


> EMG's, a blade switch, a floyd, and a 25.5" scale? and its a PRS? dude ive got to play this guitar! anyone know when its coming out?



We're expecting to have them in around NAMM time in January. PRS dealers should have them early February.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Nov 2, 2009)

john k.. the former guitarist for black dahlia murder used to have a sweet prs... The green one, all maple fret board with black dot inlay and a floyd.. 






some good shots of it on the majesty dvd


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Nov 2, 2009)

at least tell us if its going to have that "prs" double cutaway body....or if its going to be another superstrat..


----------



## james (Nov 3, 2009)

it's a double cutaway and you'll know it's a PRS, but it is tweaked a little...the biggest difference is the cutaway area because of the through body neck. really nice upper fret access


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I found a pic of this PRS with a Floyd and EMGs. 

I found it after some Google research at.....


EVILTWINHQ.NET

Click "Gallery" at the top, the "Pictures". I believe its in the bottom left side of the pic with the "Orange" PRS. I see a Black PRS with a Floyd and possibly the Chrome Covered EMGs.


----------



## fabe_sd (Nov 7, 2009)

Definitly not, since it is the wrong finish, no ebony fretboard and has the standard neck heel...


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

the red is a little off on my monitor...it's a little more red than this


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 10, 2009)

james said:


> the red is a little off on my monitor...it's a little more red than this





where did you get that pic from?? its looks nice!


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

_velkan said:


> where did you get that pic from?? its looks nice!



i work here at prs...just got a photo and thought you guys might be interested


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 10, 2009)

james said:


> i work here at prs...just got a photo and thought you guys might be interested





i just hope you dont get in trouble for doing that... but huge thanks! i really dig it!!


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

haha...no, def no trouble. glad you like it. it was the talk of the office when it came through here. everyone wanted to get their hands on it


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't mind it but I'm also not a huge fan of red on guitars


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> I don't mind it but I'm also not a huge fan of red on guitars



Yeah, different strokes. I'm a fan of all black, but you'd be surprised how few people share my opinion. The Torero is coming out in Gray Black, too, fwiw.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 10, 2009)

james, how bout street prices? Elderly instruments are pricing it at $995... is this correct?


----------



## darren (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks very nice. Still identifiable as a PRS, but with a more modern twist.

James, any chance of a 7-string SE model? Like maybe an SE Singlecut 7?


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

_velkan said:


> james, how bout street prices? Elderly instruments are pricing it at $995... is this correct?



yep, that sounds right


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 10, 2009)

darren said:


> James, any chance of a 7-string SE model? Like maybe an SE Singlecut 7?




Please please please do this +100000000000000


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 10, 2009)

okay, now i'm GASing so hard for it!! 


MOAR pics!! hehe


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

darren said:


> James, any chance of a 7-string SE model? Like maybe an SE Singlecut 7?



I don't *think* there is anything in the works for that right now, but I could be wrong. The Baritone SE was a step in a different direction and the Torero is another step away from what we're known for. Maybe a 7-string will be the next step? I know we've built non-SE 7-strings before. You should have seen (played) the baritone the Private Stock dept. built for pete loeffler of chevelle last week. that thing was incredible. 

There are a lot of different people here with all different tastes, so it's fun to see these tastes reflected in new products. We're lucky to have Mr. Smith down the hall...the man has dog ears and is obsessed with tone and quality.


----------



## C-PIG (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks pretty nice for an SE , they should have done it with no tone knob instead of sticking it behind the bridge.


----------



## darren (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been very impressed with every SE guitar i've played... the SE Singlecut or SE Standard is my music store "go-to" guitar. I would LOVE to play one in a seven.


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2009)

is that black standard up top yours? i'm currently gas'ing for a black mira w/black pickguard

Our customer service guy has a SE Soapbar and it's his favorite guitar. I have a vintage cherry se soapbar (all mahogany, singlecutaway, soapbars) and it's great....really loud and resonant.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 10, 2009)

james said:


> is that black standard up top yours? i'm currently gas'ing for a black mira w/black pickguard



Its owned by another member here I believe. But if you could push for one of those to get made production, I'd love you


----------



## Riffer (Nov 11, 2009)

I've hinted at maybe doing an SE-7 to my manager before. We'll see how that goes. If we are going to make a 7, I think we would probably do a double cut-away model verses a singlecut. I'll keep pushing for one for you guys though.


----------



## Leuka (Nov 11, 2009)

HOLY SHIT THAT IS AWESOME.


----------



## DHardmanJr (Nov 11, 2009)

Leuka said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT IS AWESOME.


 
Sweet ... put me down for one in gray black.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 11, 2009)

that looks great, love that it has a blade switch too


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2009)

Please do that in a Single Cut 7.


----------



## darren (Nov 11, 2009)

Riffer said:


> I've hinted at maybe doing an SE-7 to my manager before. We'll see how that goes. If we are going to make a 7, I think we would probably do a double cut-away model verses a singlecut. I'll keep pushing for one for you guys though.



Wow... we've got TWO PRS staffers here? Sweet!

A 7-string SE Standard or SE Custom would be awesome. I'd LOVE it if it could be like the old discontinued SE Standards in the satin-finished vintage mahogany or black stain. The ones with the arm contour. They were amazing guitars.






That (and a black stained version) with 24 frets would be KILLER.


----------



## dewy (Nov 11, 2009)

Leuka said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT IS AWESOME.



I hate floyd roses.

But I WILL have that guitar.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 12, 2009)

Leuka said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT IS AWESOME.



That does indeed kickass. I would really have to play one before I buy as that price is pushing Jackson SLSMG and USA Charvel territory.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 13, 2009)

darren said:


> Wow... we've got TWO PRS staffers here? Sweet!
> 
> A 7-string SE Standard or SE Custom would be awesome. I'd LOVE it if it could be like the old discontinued SE Standards in the satin-finished vintage mahogany or black stain. The ones with the arm contour. They were amazing guitars.
> 
> ...



absolutely agree, those where fantastic guitars. And the only time PRS ever offered there trem in black


----------



## james (Nov 19, 2009)

in the wild!

ebh suite 11 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## darren (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## EBH Jaymz (Nov 19, 2009)

this PRS?

and it's 3 staffers. i've been here few years under a few names(stupid bad memory for passwords/email addys).


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2009)

I definitely prefer the black finish over the red, gimme some passives in there and I'll be good to go


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 19, 2009)

is that the prototype? (asking this because of the apparently rosewood fretboard) how come that guy is playing one? *jelous mode*


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 19, 2009)

That certainly looks nice


----------



## EBH Jaymz (Nov 19, 2009)

it is the prototype and i'm playing it cause i frickin rock!!!! (or because i work on the artist guitars/PRS Tech Center and they let me borrow it to put it through its paces, but i like to think its cause i rock!!!)


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 19, 2009)

EBH Jaymz said:


> it is the prototype and i'm playing it cause i frickin rock!!!! (or because i work on the artist guitars/PRS Tech Center and they let me borrow it to put it through its paces, but i like to think its cause i rock!!!)




damn you sir


now we want pics of the red one


----------



## EBH Jaymz (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah. i only have the black one here. i want a pink/green sparkle one myself.(its coming soon)

like this one


----------



## darren (Nov 19, 2009)

That's a fine-looking guitar. (The black Torero.)

Now make one with the correct number of strings. (Please?)


----------



## EBH Jaymz (Nov 19, 2009)

i'm pushing for one. get some real buzz/push going and we'll see where it goes.


----------



## darren (Nov 20, 2009)

There's been "buzz" going all the way back to some of the early Private Stock sevens. Generally, we only get pumped about a new seven if the company gives us an indication that the chances of it happening are greater than "slim to none." So far, PRS hasn't given any indication (until you guys posting here very recently) that a production USA or SE seven is anywhere remotely a possibility.

Every time a photo emerges of another PRS artist playing another seven, everyone gets excited, and then disappointed that it's beyond the realm of accessibility (read: affordability) for most players.

A USA Standard, Custom or Singlecut seven would be amazing. An SE version of the same would also be fantastic.


----------



## Bleak (Nov 20, 2009)

darren said:


> There's been "buzz" going all the way back to some of the early Private Stock sevens. Generally, we only get pumped about a new seven if the company gives us an indication that the chances of it happening are greater than "slim to none." So far, PRS hasn't given any indication (until you guys posting here very recently) that a production USA or SE seven is anywhere remotely a possibility.
> 
> Every time a photo emerges of another PRS artist playing another seven, everyone gets excited, and then disappointed that it's beyond the realm of accessibility (read: affordability) for most players.
> 
> A USA Standard, Custom or Singlecut seven would be amazing. An SE version of the same would also be fantastic.





Good post, dude. I think that pretty much sums up how we all feel. I know for me personally, I'd pick up a PRS 7 in a heartbeat - assuming it's not a Private Stock.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 20, 2009)

i have to say that black one does look very tasty


----------



## EBH Jaymz (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah. i understand. i have been trying for one for a long time. as james said, PRS is getting the opportunity to be more adventurous with the SE line. if there needed to be a push for one, now is the time. as you can see, PRS is starting to realize that there are players out there who want one that is are not into the "classic" PRS as their main instrument. 
and they have a hit with this Torrero. i took it out for the show just the other day and had my BC Rich Wave (my main guitar for 4-5 years) and did not once look back to the Wave and want to switch.


----------



## darren (Nov 20, 2009)

The Torero in a seven-string version with passive pickups (PLEASE no EMGs!) in Floyd and fixed-bridge versions would be awesome.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 20, 2009)

darren said:


> The Torero in a seven-string version with EMG pickups (PLEASE no passives!) and Floyd would be awesome.


 
i definitly agree


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 20, 2009)

darren said:


> The Torero in a seven-string version with passive pickups (PLEASE no EMGs!) in Floyd and fixed-bridge versions would be awesome.



This, most definitely. No more EMG's as the only option, please...


----------



## darren (Nov 20, 2009)

I have nothing against EMGs, _except_ on seven-string guitars, where the soapbar form factor _severely_ limits the options for replacement.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 21, 2009)

It is great that you guys are into the Torero. I work in the SE department and I'm always bringing in my S7320, Jackson COW7, and my Agile Intrepid to show my manager what we could maybe do with the SE line. I'm all for making a 7 string SE in the near future. We'll just see how things go with the Torero right now and that will probably influence the companies decision to broaden the SE line further in the near future.


----------



## serazac25 (Apr 25, 2010)

They should consider an option with SD Blackouts, it will be sweet if you had those options. But yeah teh torero really got my eye, ebony fingerboard, OFR, active pickups, See-Thru Black Cherry on a flame maple top. and its around a price of a hellraiser, pretty sweet, especialy for the ebony fingerboard and its Neck-thru.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 26, 2010)

I would buy a 7-string torero in a heartbeat.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 26, 2010)

yes, a PRS SE 7 strings would be really good. 

I hope, considering PRS that they would break the mold and shy away from the cliche of a black axe with active pups.

for me PRS are a company which uses colours throughout its line, so let's see if it could happen....


----------



## Statue of Ages (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Riffer, I'm curious as to how the heel is on this guitar. Is it similar to the Mike Mushok PRS? 

And if this was 7 string...I don't think i'd need any other guitars.


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 26, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> yes, a PRS SE 7 strings would be really good.
> 
> I hope, considering PRS that they would break the mold and shy away from the cliche of a black axe with active pups.
> 
> for me PRS are a company which uses colours throughout its line, so let's see if it could happen....



Please, please, please make them GREEN!


----------



## behemoth91 (Apr 26, 2010)

i recently tried the guitar and its actually a really great guitar.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 26, 2010)

Please no green. At least not as the only option.

I'm pretty sure I'm part of a majority that would be very turned off if it were green.

I say to keep the flame maple top of the Torero, and offer it in the more standard PRS colors like Red, Amberburst, Trans Black, etc.

My personal favorite would be a Charcoal burst, but I'm pretty sure that's beyond the scope of the SE line, unfortunately.


----------

